# Band Saw Blade Trouble



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I finally got around to using my Band Saw which I bought a while ago. I'm cutting bowl blanks using a Timber Wolf 1/2" 4 TPI. Everything was going fine until I did something stupid. I tried to cut a blank from half a log with the center facing up. Should have had the flat side down. Da! The unsupported edge snapped down onto the table, pinching the blade in the process. The band came off the wheels. I reinstalled the blade, but now there's a wobble in the blade (tracking). I brought the guides close together to support the blade through the point where the blade was bent, but now a loud screaching occurs. I backed off on the guides but the wobble makes the blade unusable.
The question is: I guess the blade cannot be straightened and is trashed? The blade is twisted but not really bent - no creases in the band.

And I was just thinging to myself I was getting a bunch of FREE bowl blanks by cutting them from my firewood pile







guess I'll be buying another blade.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

*when we learn*

the mistakes to learn from are those that:
1. wasted no material or time
2. no equipment damage
3. no bodily injury

we prefer to learn from category #1.

sounds like you know the answers to your questions. SORRY guess i'm a little philosophical today.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

....The question is: I guess the blade cannot be straightened and is trashed? The blade is twisted but not really bent - no creases in the band. 
And I was just thinking to myself I was getting a bunch of FREE bowl blanks by cutting them from my firewood pile







guess I'll be buying another blade.[/quote] 

If you take the blade off and lay it on a flat surface,see if there is any gap showing under the backside. If so, you stretched the blade and it's not useable. If it's only got a "gink" in it, you may be able to over flex it to take out most of it.
Rule no 1 always carry a spare, tape measure, ammo magazine, tire, hammer and....bandsaw blade. Somethings break in the middle of a project, some get used up or emptied, others just disappear.....:laughing: bill
BTW Count your fingers...the correct answer is.....10! or 8. Are thumbs fingers?


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey Bill,
Yes thankfully I still have 10 fingers! It was the end of the day, and not that I wasn't doing anything stressfull, I thought, 'I'll go down to the basement and cut and seal a bunch of ash blanks'. I'm trying to clean up the pile of wood accummulating. And when does the majority of accidents (or mental lapse in my case) occur? End of Day.
Anyway, I'll try your suggestion; but I found out this morning by putting the original blade back on, that the upper wheel had slipped out of plumb (tipped forward). I found the adjusting screw, so I'll make adjustments to get the original blade to track true, first. Then after inspection per your advice, I'll put the TW blade back on and see if it's any better. And yes I'm ordering two new blades (cheaper on S&H) from the manufacturer (PS Wood). Thanks for your help.


----------

